# Coming to Spain with our Rottie



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Hi.. I would be very grateful for any info from anyone who has taken a breed classed as a "dangerous dog" into Spain.. we are looking to buy somewhere in the Mijas area and come over for prob 6 to 8 months of the year.. we will be bringing our 2 dogs with us, one of which is a Rottweiler.. he is a family pet and really friendly.. I am trying to do my homework as I realise he is classed as a dangerous dog and I will need licences etc.. but I would really appreciate any advice etc from anyone who has done this already?? Do I come over with the dogs and get the licence once over there and what does it entail.. please help I am coming up against brick walls and as he is a much loved member of our family.. want to get it right.. 
We did want to come through the channel tunnel and tour France on our way over to Spain.. but am finding out that the French are even less sympathetic towards these large breeds.. so again any info, especially from anyone who has done this would be very gratefully received..
Really don't sail well (me that is 😀) so a 24 HR crossing into Santander is really making me feel queezy!! We are also considering buying an old motor home as we're guessing hotels might not allow such breeds?? 
Many thanks in anticipation.. please any help would be great..


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

My next door neighbour has four Rottweilers - lovely dogs but very dangerous if they turn their mind to it. 
In short you will need to ensure your dog is muzzled securely when in public and has a suitable restraint (safety belt) to ensure it can't interfere with the driver (500€ fine possible). 

I know that you have to register the dogs as I have other friends with three Rottweilers but know no more - if I can find out I will return 

Davexf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have two dogs classed as 'dangerous' breeds, a Rhodesian Ridgeback and a Cane Corso.
Both are registered as required although both breeds are comparatively rare in Spain.

Registering them in Andalusia is quite a complex process involving physical and psychological tests, criminal record checks, a report from a vet stating that you can control the dog, high insurance premiums and a 2 metre wall around your property. The dog must be muzzled and leashed whilst being walked in public.
However.....very few people bother to go through all of those procedures - we weren't asked for a criminal record check. It's probably one of the very many situations here where nada pasa until pasa...if your dog takes a chunk out of a person or another dog, for example.
I know a woman who has an American Staffie Bull Terrier. She has all the correct papers and because Staffies have a bad reputation - undeserved imo - she gets a lot of hassle from the police.
Our RR gets a lot of attention from the local police but of a good kind, they admire him because his breed is unusual.
My advice would be to talk to a friendly vet, ask their opinion as to what you should do. I haven't seen many Rottweilers around here, though.
There are no 'dangerous' breeds, just stupid and inconsiderate owners. The law should punish these owners, not stigmatize the dogs.


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> 
> suitable restraint (safety belt) to ensure it can't interfere with the driver (500€ fine possible).
> ...


Do you need to apply this to any dog?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Robors2 said:


> Do you need to apply this to any dog?


Hola 

In a word - YES - nothing should be able to interfere with the driver 

Davexf


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Robors2 said:


> Do you need to apply this to any dog?





davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> In a word - YES - nothing should be able to interfere with the driver
> 
> Davexf


Or, as in our case a dog guard between front or back, at my dog training club, many of the owners use a dog crate if they have hatchback type cars.


----------



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Davexf.. Thank you for your reply... Yes please any more info you can get me would be great.. very appreciated


----------



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

*Bringing Rottie to spain*

Mrypg9. Thanks for the info.. and yes I totally agree.. there is no such thing as a dangerous breed.. you are always going to get the idiots who mistreat their dogs and make them aggressive.. they do a terrible dis-service to the breeds.. but then they just don't care!! 
We are looking to buy an apartment with a terrace or a roof terrace.. does the 2mtr limit still apply even if the dogs aren't going to be left out alone?? That's going to wipe any view out!! 
Any idea what these tests are like?? And are we okay to come over without licences and get them once there?? I've been in touch with various authorities and Spanish vets but no one seems completely sure??!! Just don't want to get it wrong.. so thought best to ask people who are actually on the ground over there.. once again, greatly appreciated..
PS in your experience, does a halti count as a muzzle over there??


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

In the car ours (smallish) are on a strap that plugs into the seat belt socket in the back seat so they can't get through to the front and lick the driver. When we get stopped by the police on one of their checks (usually because they have a tip off that there is some drug-running between Galicia and the Costa del Sol) the dogs bark at them in a somewhat ferocious manner but they are only trying to protect us, but the police have never complained at all.


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> In the car ours (smallish) are on a strap that plugs into the seat belt socket in the back seat so they can't get through to the front and lick the driver. When we get stopped by the police on one of their checks (usually because they have a tip off that there is some drug-running between Galicia and the Costa del Sol) the dogs bark at them in a somewhat ferocious manner but they are only trying to protect us, but the police have never complained at all.


I travel Europe with my dog in Vw and I have been stooped by police in few European countries including Spain but never had any problems. My dog is well trained and traveled with me for more 20k miles but from now on I will have to think about the seat belt for him.
Cheers


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mollymonster said:


> Mrypg9. Thanks for the info.. and yes I totally agree.. there is no such thing as a dangerous breed.. you are always going to get the idiots who mistreat their dogs and make them aggressive.. they do a terrible dis-service to the breeds.. but then they just don't care!!
> We are looking to buy an apartment with a terrace or a roof terrace.. does the 2mtr limit still apply even if the dogs aren't going to be left out alone?? That's going to wipe any view out!!
> Any idea what these tests are like?? And are we okay to come over without licences and get them once there?? I've been in touch with various authorities and Spanish vets but no one seems completely sure??!! Just don't want to get it wrong.. so thought best to ask people who are actually on the ground over there.. once again, greatly appreciated..
> PS in your experience, does a halti count as a muzzle over there??


We use a Cannycollar on our RR, it has passed so far as a muzzle in that we've been seen by policia and GC with no problem.

The tests are carried out by your vet and at one of those centres where you go for a medical when you renew your driving licence. Our vet was very helpful. 
But as I said, very few people bother to go through all this rigmarole. As you say, nobody, even the police, are unsure of the correct procedures. Most people ignore the law.

The only reason I know about the laws is that I'm President of a dog rescue and rehoming centre. Because we don't have the facilities or licence to keep so- called dangerous breeds we have to send them to the local pound where if they are not adopted they are eventually euthanized. It's heartbreaking. We do everything we can to find people licensed to keep such dogs when they are brought to us. That's how we came to have our Cane Corso. Our vet couldn't prepare the passport for her admission to our shelter as she is considered 'dangerous', laughable as she had been used as a puppy machine and had no teeth. She was in such a pitiable state that we couldn't bear the thought of her going to the pound so we adopted her.

There is a local campaign group fighting to get the laws on these so- called dangerous breeds changed. I doubt much will happen though. It's so stupid....last week one of our volunteers was very badly bitten by a terrified small Podenco...not considered 'dangerous'.


----------

